

Node.js Frameworks Comparison - nateps
http://ocdevel.com/blog/nodejs-frameworks-comparison

======
lefnire
Woa mama! Sorry guys, site-owner here - wasn't prepared for HN. Trying to get
it back up. Anyway, the conclusion - in order: Derby, Meteor, SocketStream,
Express, Tower. Express was less in the ordered list and more an "if you don't
want the full-fledged framework"

~~~
techwraith
I'm curious what you thought was lacking for Geddy (I'm a contributor). We'd
definitely like some input.

~~~
lefnire
I updated the blog to sound less "meh" about Geddy, telling people to give it
a whirl - hope I didn't offend. It's been a while since I looked at Geddy, but
I remember thinking of it as a direct competitor (and incompatible) to
Express, with additional MVC components. I've always taken Express & Connect
to be pretty standard at this point, and which have their own universe of
middleware modules such as EveryAuth & Passport. The reason I didn't choose
Geddy is I'd lose out on these goodies.

Meteor takes a similar, and more extreme approach - you can't use NPM at all,
much less Express - which precludes a _lot_ of modules. Quite unattractive to
many, but because it takes care of every bit of your app - a complete end-to-
end framework - people get over it.

Anyway, Geddy is a seasoned framework which has been around for a while, with
titan developers & great architecture - I don't mean to poo-poo it by any
means.

------
rschmukler
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ocdevel.com/blog/nodejs-
frameworks-comparison)

------
dubcanada
Sites down...

